# 1981 ford backhoe 555 injection pump



## killercown1984 (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to check the injection pump timing.I need to know what cylinder is number 1? The service manual says the firing order is
1-2-3 Is this back to front of front to back ? I need to know if the injection pump is set to 23 or 10 degrees BTDC via production code IH01.My backhoe info
MODEL DF311F UNIT 1J24B ENGINE 1H27A TRACTOR NUMBER C677249


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Number 1 is closest to the radiator.


----------



## oly2b (Apr 18, 2017)

We have fitted a recon fuel pump to a Ford 4500 JCB we have no manuals, no serial numbers etc

Any information which may help would be helpful

Confused from UK


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

OLY.. whats your question if the pump is already on ??


----------

